# Preparation for Prop Interview



## mjim (27 June 2016)

Recently I applied for Genesis and Propex ( it seems there is Intake time!)
Not sure If I will even get a call for interview (because  I am not a young  hot shot maths graduate with programming experience or a trader with proven track record/ Mine is Engineering background more of a Geometry person than Algibra + some limited trading experience )
So why did I apply
Because obviously too see if I can change my career 
and BECAUSE one of the firms mentions that they take people from all walks of life! 
So my questions are
1) What sort of preparation one should do if I get an interview call ? Shoudl it be only related to what they trade? or general maths
2) With Propex it seems The GC operations only trades ASX shares and SYD and Singapore trades Futures spreads! any reason why the diff

Also are there any similar Middle level# firms either in AUS/ SINGAPORE/ USA(# meaning not at very high end and not the dodgy ones who charge thousands for so called "education" with a vague promise of Funding!)


----------



## superbatman (22 July 2016)

mjim said:


> So my questions are
> 1) What sort of preparation one should do if I get an interview call ? Shoudl it be only related to what they trade? or general maths
> 2) With Propex it seems The GC operations only trades ASX shares and SYD and Singapore trades Futures spreads! any reason why the diff



  If we are well prepaid we can definitely impress the interview board and can catch their appreciation. What I had done is a complete research about the company and if possible will try to ask those people who attended that interview, that will be very easy to create a roadmap how to face and behave in front of the interview board.
 The following article explains how Executives are selected and screened by an interview board, you can also refer this
http://www.theexecutivewing.com/blog/interview-preparation/interview-preparation-makes-a-difference/.

   Above all be confident that you can crack any screening( technical and logical ) questions created for you.


----------



## 4REXHUNT (6 October 2016)

How did you end up going? I'm thinking of applying to one (or both) of these places and was hoping someone could please give some advice.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 October 2016)

Spelling and grammar are important for a whole host of reasons:

- it shows you're observant (important in trading)
- it shows you care enough to make the effort (important in trading)
- it shows you have completed a reasonable level of schooling, which shows discipline (important in trading).


----------



## BarneyChambers (24 November 2016)

It's always worth going through the whole company website, often they will leave Easter Eggs in there so that they will know if you have done your research. If they are interesting in maths-programmers, don't be surprised if they ask you to do a short bit of pseudocode on a whiteboard for a problem such as fizzbuzz.

The most important thing is to be confident, charismatic, and try to answer question in an intelligent and logical way when you don't know the answer to them. Companies aren't always looking for the smartest candidate, they're looking for the most enthusiastic candidate who is willing to put in the effort to become the best.


----------

